# Gone Shootin' cover...



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a cover of AC/DC's Gone Shootin' that me and my friend did a couple of weeks back. I'm playing lead guitar and bass, my buddy is playing rhythm. We used a pretty damn good drum machine for the drums kkjuw 

Ok but seriously, if I had it my way my pal I was recording with would be playing lead, but he is "too lazy" 

Everything here was recorded in one take, too, and the solos are all off the top of me head...I haven't been into soloing for very long either. I'm more of a bassist anyway haha. 

Lastly, the sound quality is pretty shitty. All we have is a computer mic and Audacity...and for that I actually think we did a pretty good job. We used a bit of EQ to try make it sound a bit more "full". 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/551797974632a38d/

Go easy on us:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Great tune! You guys did a great job! 
Did you program the drum machine or use a midi file?


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> Great tune! You guys did a great job!
> Did you program the drum machine or use a midi file?


We made the drums in Guitar Pro and exported it as a midi, then imported it to the drum machine. We then selected "stereo mix" as the recording input in Audacity and played it through.


----------

